# Chaos & Mayhem



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hell all members 
for who love victoria ,

The two new waxes (Chaos & Mayhem) are the same formulas with different levels of polymers added. While the rest of the car care industry is trying to build waxes that are very expensive,

http://victoriawax.com/cart.php?target=category&category_id=66


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I have them and frankly, they are truly outstanding.

They look a bit different than the well known Vics, because the wetness factor was enhanced. The other Vics look more honest as they don't alter the true look/shade of the finish.

The new duo is seriously good looking, keeps its appearance for a long time and yes, they are surprisingly durable. I somehow managed not to wash my car for a month, and after these dirty four weeks, the new twins were very easy to clean too (almost completely touchless without using soap).

The waxes are unscented, they have no coloring (color itself is tan). The smell is a pleasant mix of carnauba and paraffin wax (crayons). Their texture is soft and finely gritty.

Application is interesting because I tried them with MF app, but I switched back to bare hand application as I felt (for the first time) that I'm using LESS wax by hand than with the applicator. Of course this is not a scientific observation just an impression. 

I don't know what kind of man made ingredient is in them, but after removal, the feel of the surface is very unique: under the towel it's very slick like a synthetic, but when you touch them with your hands, they feel smoothly heavy - typical carnauba.

Based on my initial testing, they represent everything I'm looking for in a wax. They provide wonderful appearance, and they have the characteristic old-school Victoria Wax feel - as you have to be careful not to leave them on the surface for too long.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

any pictures for pot or result ?
the price?
must use the two together such as dodo double wax?






.


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Interesting ! where did you get them from ? they're not out yet in the market ....


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

M3-QTR said:


> Interesting ! where did you get them from ? they're not out yet in the market ....


Straight from David Wyllie :thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Yep, as Porta says. I got them straight from the manufacturer for evaluation.

Here are the sample jars, and the missing amounts were enough to do a midsize car (half/half).


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

When are these going to be available for purchase?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Rob, there is no fixed release date yet.

David wants to gather impressions from experienced users, and then they will decide on the final formulas and/or release.

What I can tell after more than 2 months that these waxes are highly recommended. It's not entirely a beta test process, rather a β-final. I'm sure David will send you sample pots - especially because you have a good comparative base.
He usually monitors these threads, so throw him a PM/email.


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

Bence said:


> Rob, there is no fixed release date yet.
> 
> David wants to gather impressions from experienced users, and then they will decide on the final formulas and/or release.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and the props Bence, i appreciate it!

I will go ahead and send David a PM.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

It is very hard to improve what is already available for the manufacturer.
But from the information on this thread and their web site.
It certainly looks as if they have achieved this and will be a welcome addition.
To my collection. Good honest no hyped products.
Gordon.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

I have some Chaos and tried it on my sample panel and looked very nice. It is a bit grainy and a pretty soft wax but still easy off and easy on. I think this is going to be another winning wax for them.


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

Rob Tomlin said:


> Thanks for the info and the props Bence, i appreciate it!
> 
> I will go ahead and send David a PM.


Well, I couldn't send him a PM because I didn't have the required 10 posts.

Now I do!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They look very interesting, I've always been a huge fan of the whole Vics range, which was one of my first purchases from Tim.

Will the 1.5oz pots make it to the UK?


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

*Chaos & Mayhem (2010)*

Tim of 'Clean Your Car' maybe out of samples of Chaos & Mayhem. We have 300 out of 800 samples left. I will make sure that we have some left for him. It is a crazy time of year to send out samples with snow storms, flooding and just plain nasty weather all around us. For members of other far and away lands a list of dealers who have samples is now up on our site under the Chaos & Mayhem (2010) category. David


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

David Wyllie said:


> Tim of 'Clean Your Car' maybe out of samples of Chaos & Mayhem. We have 300 out of 800 samples left. I will make sure that we have some left for him. It is a crazy time of year to send out samples with snow storms, flooding and just plain nasty weather all around us. For members of other far and away lands a list of dealers who have samples is now up on our site under the Chaos & Mayhem (2010) category. David


I didn't even know Tim had samples. If he is out of them, can we get them directly from you? I'm a big fan on Vic's Concours and I'd love to give these 2 new waxes a try.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

charlie53 said:


> I didn't even know Tim had samples. If he is out of them, can we get them directly from you? I'm a big fan on Vic's Concours and I'd love to give these 2 new waxes a try.


Ditto. I'm just about to place an order with tim so would love to know. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I too would like to try these. I'm a BIG fan of Vics red, if it gives a different looking shine that would be nice. Will need to contact Tim I guess


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

(apologies for the rubbish phone pic)


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Where did you get that from Kev?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

charlie53 said:


> Where did you get that from Kev?


Tim @ CYC put it in with my last order - did'nt know i was getting it until i opened the box


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> Tim @ CYC put it in with my last order - did'nt know i was getting it until i opened the box


Lucky you  I don't remember every getting a freebie included with any of my orders


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

charlie53 said:


> Lucky you  I don't remember every getting a freebie included with any of my orders


not sure - maybe Tim's only just started sending them out recently...


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

I received my Chaos and Mayhem earlier this week and tried out the Chaos yesterday. Initial impressions are very positive. The wax is pretty soft and applies very easily. I did apply it with my bare hands and this seemed to work quite well. Even though I only have 1.5 ounces, it seems that I will be able to do several cars as a little goes a very long way.

I believe that the Chaos is the one with more of the polymers compared to Mayhem.

More to come as I continue to use and experiment with these new waxes.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

got my samples of Chaos and Mayhem...can't wait to try 'em out!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi guys i received some pictures form my friend Gen2 
he tried the new victoria waxes and we agree the chaos bring more gloss and mayhem add more depth in colour 
....Many Thanks To Gen2

Chaos





































Mayhem





































Enjoy


----------



## Gen2 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Maxi, you are welcome  . In fact the more I work with these 2 new wax, the more I ilke them. 

Last week I have another chance to try the Mayhem wax on a black GTi. The owner has always requested to used his Zy**l Concours on his ride whenever he comes for the detailing session and that day he did not mind trying the Mayhem on his car. When he came to collect the car, he commented that Mayhem looked wetter and more shiny as compared to the Concours. Personally I also prefer the look of Mayhem as compared to Concours on that black GTi. The owner was rushng for his Christmas party so no chance to take photos of that GTi  .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you Gen2 , As you said victoria look wetter and better .
i tried zymol concourse bring nice gloss great clarity natural look not too much wet or reflection but the big advantage in zymol concours he still look fresh wash after wash , i washed 8 times and he still just waxed look ....great sheeting great performance wax :thumb:
but not fun when use it and hard when wipe off


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Chaos And Mayhem are in stock on victoriawax.com site. Prices are almost half of Concourse. I were expecting something higher


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonder when they will be available to buy in the UK?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

David sends them internationally. 3oz Chaos + 3oz Mayhem = ~$38, plus ~$18 shipping to Turkey. 

Not bad at all for us but I know Tim is always a fast and easy option for the UK. May still get some Vic. Concourse from him.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'll wait for Tim or Gareth to get them in stock and try them both

I love Vic Concours. The QD is superb too


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I Received a pot of Chaos and Mayhem from my "detailing dealer" for about a week ago, can't wait to try them out


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I still want this!

Also wanna try vics QD


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Also wanna try vics QD


I'm not sure if it's still available mate.

CYC are out of stock and Victoria Wax's website have put N/A against its price (along with the shampoo).


----------

